# Emerald Eye Rasbora



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

Found these little guys at my LFS. So far they're one of the better schooling fish I've had, as they keep a very close form. Tinted slightly yellow with bright shining green/blue eyes they're a beautiful fish. I had never even heard about these fish before I stumbled across them at the store. After reading that they were hardy and simple to satisfy, I made sure to pick 5 of them up. I plan on adding more to the school this upcoming weekend.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v53/Virulent/Aquarium/Emeraldeye.png

I'll try and snap a better picture.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

_Rasbora dorsiocellata_ AKA Emerald-eye Rasbora, High-spot Rasbora, Pirate-flag Rasbora.

Nice fish. I keep some as well. Not a rare Rasbora by any means, just a fish that doesn't show up in stores as much as it used to, or as much as it should!  

Real tight schooler. They school up all day long in my 20 long.

Mike


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I have 9 of them in my 30g....lovely little fish  want to get more now, but my LFS is out of them


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

They are great. The color is a bit on the drab side though. :icon_frow 

Mike


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup, awesome fish. Had a 12-pack in my tank before, and are stunning when they're schooling. Not the most colorful, but still beautiful little suckers.


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

Momotaro said:


> They are great. The color is a bit on the drab side though. :icon_frow
> 
> Mike


I actually like it that they don't have all crazy colors but their eyes sets them apart. My reason for this is I have cardinals, rummies, harlequens, rainbows, cherry barbs, neons, ect ect and they are all so colorful. I appreciate some fishes that are more plain jane to offset all the colors. In my eyes it's a bit more realistic compared to having endless colors. Don't get me wrong I love the colors or bright reds, blues, greens, ect ect but having some neutral color fish is good too. I am looking for some schooling silver fish like tin foil barb but of course they need to be small since those get to a foot long.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

I absolute love these fish. I wish more places would carry them so I can add to what I have.


----------



## guerdonian (Jan 14, 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread here, just to say that these fish are AMAZING! I just picked up 15 to stock a new tank, and they shoal very tightly, and are very active. The shimmer effect from the eye spots in a decent size school is quite dazzling. Great fish.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 17, 2003)

guerdonian said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here, just to say that these fish are AMAZING! I just picked up 15 to stock a new tank, and they shoal very tightly, and are very active. The shimmer effect from the eye spots in a decent size school is quite dazzling. Great fish.


Absolutely agree. Best schoolers around, and their iridescence is seriously underrated - just outstanding in a large group.


G


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Probably my favorite little schoolong fish. I had a fleet of them in my last large planted tank several years ago--I liked them for their understated color and fabulous eyes. Back then I ordered them form AZ Gardens, but the lfs has them now and I'm glad.

Thinking about putting them in my new desk set up at work, but it's only a 6 gal.....

sox


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I agree as well. I recently imported a few hundred and am blown away by their schooling. Great little fish.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Resurrecting an old thread just to say that I picked up 12 for my 23g and they are great at shoaling so far. Would love to add another 10+ if I can find them!


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, love how tight they school.. now I'm calling around lol


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+887+2098&pcatid=2098


----------

